# Arnold Schwarzenegger vs Dorian Yates



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

Just a bit of fun with a comparison of my 2 sculptures....only scaled roughly and Dorian not finished yet...hope you like them.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Woah, did you make these ? , they are wicked . Especially the arnie one


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

How big are they? Very good by the way.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

very good mate,you have skills.Are these actual sculptures or renders?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Those are awesome mate. If you made those you have a great talent


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow. Well in lad


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

3d printer and get selling I say lol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dorian Yates, hands down


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> How big are they? Very good by the way.


to me they look about 1/4 scale so taking arnies hight , quick calculation id say about "18.25 probably weight about 5kg if there bronze.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

That's pretty cool


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

As I say on eBay; A+++++


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

They are awesome love them Arnold my favourite BB of all time


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

amazing work mate. dorian looks good but arnie looks like a god


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I want them :-D


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

LER said:


> to me they look about 1/4 scale so taking arnies hight , quick calculation id say about "18.25 probably weight about 5kg if there bronze.


Thats great for a quick calculation.....I'd need to look at his website to have worked that out.

:whistling:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Proteen Paul said:


> Thats great for a quick calculation.....I'd need to look at his website to have worked that out.
> 
> :whistling:


is there a web site for this stuff . :rolleye:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

LER said:


> is there a web site for this stuff . :rolleye:


Well there certainly should be....because if you are right, and they do indeed weigh 5kg, i calculate that it will cost $70 to ship these beauties to any where in the World. :smartass:

How are people gonna know this without a website?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

And the price of the product is?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

They are amazing, want that Arnie one


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

They are both Fantastic...But Id have the Arnie one ..


----------



## STITCH. (Oct 9, 2013)

Yates one is cool!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

were yates's legs really that much bigger than arnolds?


----------



## sgemmill (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm an accommplished artist myself and I can tell you these figures are absolutely superb. They epitomize all that was special about these 2 great bodybuilders. Arnold for his long muscle bellies, symmetry, elan and confidence. Dorian for his sheer muscle size, definition, focus and no nonsense attitude. They are more than that however, these sculptures are just beautiful, real works of art. I congratulate the artist.

Sgemmill



matt82 said:


> Just a bit of fun with a comparison of my 2 sculptures....only scaled roughly and Dorian not finished yet...hope you like them.


----------

